# Anyone going/been to rigs?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Headed out in the a.m. Heard one report of some good yellows, wondering if anyone hit it last night.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Haw you received your new CH yet? I haven't seen any pictures recently.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yep I've got her. This will be her first serious trip. I posted several pics in a thread under general discussion a couple weeks ago. Here's a couple more pics. The 200's are the shit


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It looks great.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

You gonna try to fish any tournaments this summer?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Scruggspc said:


> You gonna try to fish any tournaments this summer?


I hope to, just depends on if I book dates up before they announce tournament dates. Any of the tourneys during snapper season I can say I will not be able to fish.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

How far offshore are the rigs?


----------



## TBoyd23 (Jan 4, 2014)

sniperpeeps said:


> Headed out in the a.m. Heard one report of some good yellows, wondering if anyone hit it last night.


Heard if you can get out there to the rigs, the YFT are giving it up...... No real detailed report. Good luck!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Horn mountain and Nakika are loaded. Not sure about RP, but the same warm water push that's at Nakika and HM is there as well. Petronius, Marlin and the beer can are in significantly colder water right now


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

spinfactor said:


> How far offshore are the rigs?


90 ish miles depending on the rig


----------



## TBoyd23 (Jan 4, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Horn mountain and Nakika are loaded. Not sure about RP, but the same warm water push that's at Nakika and HM is there as well. Petronius, Marlin and the beer can are in significantly colder water right now


 
How much colder are Petronius, Marlin, and the Can?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Tobiwan said:


> 90 ish miles depending on the rig


Thanks, thats a long trip for small boat.


----------

